# Paddling in Summit



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I hope you're finding boating partners! If you make it to clear creek let me know and maybe we can make a plan. There are a couple of sections that you might be interested it, level depending, and there is always the play park.

Beth 
303. 4 four 4 four 713


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

I am up in Breck this week & would like to get out on some easy water to practice and make sure my knee is strong enough...post if you wish to boat this week.
jo


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

I might be available to paddle this weekend if I dont go down for Animas River Days. 
PM for contact info if anyone is headed out.
~Michelle


----------



## jenloisphil (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in Breck and have been boating the upper blue below silverthorne. Fun at 12-1300. Off on Friday. Be around later this summer as well when the water comes back down on some other sections. Would like to do Shoshone Julyish.


----------

